# Can I pile bulk salt higher?



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Last year I built a 3 tier concrete block (2x2x8') salt bin with a "Cover all" roof system - which I'm very satisfied with.

The only challenge I have is I'm trying to fit more salt inside of this bin to stock pile salt in case of a shortage. I have about 14' worth of additional height that I can use to maximize this salt bin. I don't have a wheel loader - just a 773 Bobcat.

Any type of conveyor systems out there?? Or any "home made" set ups?

Thanks for your input.

Joe


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

with the machine you have (i have the same) i think you are kind of limited ...you could rent a loader or backhoe for a day to get a bit more height !?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

what about tracks on the skid steer, and making a "ramp" up the pile?

Geoff


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

you could build up dirt on the backside of your boxed area(with your skid) and have them dump it from there.......would be a big ramp ,but another idea


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Building a ramp is your best bet. I do it a lot to reach the second floor when framing houses when my New Holland wont reach. It works pretty good. IN the winter the ground will freeze and your ramp will be fairly solid. As long as you build the dirt against the back and the salt on the inside up at the same time you should be able to do what you need to do, as long as you have some extra fill laying around.
Casey


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks for the input!

I will have to build a ramp or try to rent a conveyor of some kind?

We'll see how it goes............I'll let you know.

Joe


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Well everyone -

After many discussions regarding "piling salt" higher in a salt bin, my solution to the problem came to me today!

I used my 2 stage 32" Ariens snow thrower to throw (1 semi)21.5 tons a top of a 6' tall (90 ton) salt bin pile. It worked like a charm.

Thanks for everyone's help in this forum!

Joe


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Really??? That must have been noisy and hard on that blower. I would not have thought of doing that.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

WOW!! I never would have thought to do that! Was it a pain or did it just go right through it. I know older snow that's become more like hard ice cyrstals goes farther then regular snow. How far did the salt go.
Casey


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

The salt blown out of the 2-stage snow thrower went between 30'-45' in distance @ 15' height! With my 32" snow thrower I took half passes and it was fine. Not noisy..........same as any other gas powered equipment.

Joe


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Hmmmm..... now doesn't THAT lend one to do some serious thinking...........????


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

If only they sold snowblowers with a pre-weting system! you could pile the salt and spray it with magic all at once. 

John you're just the person to create such an invention!! 

Go get one of those airport snowmachines a few thousand gallons of magic and go to town!


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*UP UP and Away*

Seems to me that corn is about the same size as a piece of rock salt. Why not get a used Auger. I've seen them with a loading pan that would be or could be adjusted to the size of your bucket.


----------



## ronald d hipp (Oct 22, 2002)

what is a coverall roof?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Ronald Coverall roof is just one of those plastic canvases with galvinized metal bows like a round greenhouse type garage but they use them in this situation on top of cement blocks for a roof .You can see them at www.clearspan.com.

That is a good idea now just get some machines make some new lables and market it as a slat pileing system and you will be all set.lol But sierously that is a good idea to use it for that,never would of thought of using it for that.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Funny you should say that 66Construction
I designed a mixer for the sole purpose of mixing salt and magic last year .We use two 5 yard loaders who can barely keep up with the machine and put a calibration system on it with a high speed stone thrower which are popular out west.The stone thrower is usually hooked to a tri axle dump truck.We can mix and throw the treated salt where ever we like within 60 feet at 360 tons an hour and can get it down to the ounce of liquid mixed if we want.It is noisy as i have a 125hp John Deere diesel running it. It runs by remote control so the loader operaters can control it and it can be pulled behind a 1 ton truck.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

snowthrower to stack salt? great idea!


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Just wrapped up my second season of "salt launching"!

My Ariens barely looks like it has seen any work at all with all the salt flowing through it. The only challenge is keeping the salt dry before "throwing" it above your existing salt pile. The drier the salt the better.

ChicagoSnow


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Taconic If anyone could come up with something like that it was definitly you, I've never seen so much magic salt as when i was at you shop.

Me I'm still a big fan of 2 guys a skidsteer and an electric pump and sprayer, oh yeah dont forget the 12 pack.
Casey


----------

